# Quest 800x



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

Is the Quest 800x a cheaply made gun or is it the real thing just cheap??? any bullet reccomendations for this gun would be greatly appreciated also...need info. soon if possible


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

hey there i ahve the crossman quest 1000. i will tell you right now save your money and dont buy the one withthe scope. it is crap. but the gun its self is very nicley made. i love my gun and its great for hunting. the quest 800 should do youw ell for hunting also. dedfinatly dont buy that scope with it. use the extra money to buy a nice scope. as pellets i reccomend crossman hollow point premier in .22 . the iorn sights are good enough for a well placed shot within tops 30 yards. try to stay under that. when you feel comfortable shooting with iron sights go buy a nice scope


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I like my 800 Quest. It shoots well but i would agree that the scope is not the best in the world. I use the one that came with it and it works fine for hunting squirels and plinking cans and such. Its a great gun and very fun to shoot. I seem to get the best accuracy from the crossman field points rather than the other brands out there.


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

My friend Has a quest, His is sick accurate. The reason why? he trashed the scope, bought an semi expensive scope and "boom" a perfectly accurate gun.

got to go hunt wabbits.


----------

